# jumping and riding critique.



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

photo credit to fourtwentyam

please no critiquing the horse just me


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Just a quick reply here, but don't arch your back. It needs to be flat and supple. You are forcing it into a position that is unnatural and will interfere with your natural feel of the horse.

For your position over fences, let the horse jump to you, not you jumping for the horse. You are ahead of the motion some, and when you go up to the higher fence you are rotating and pinching on your knee, letting your lower leg go back. (I can also see this at the two-point on the flat). Think about stepping down into your stirrup as you are coming to the jump and keeping your calves on the horse's barrel. You have a beautiful long leg that will be able to wrap around your horse nicely, so keep working on learning how to use it properly

Your arms are coming up the crest nicely for a release, but for some reason there is still no release of the horses mouth. I would have to see you just before the fence, but I think your reins are too short while jumpin (at the trot on the flat, I would say you need more contact).

Over the larger fence, you are ducking down and to the right. Stay centered, and look straight ahead.

I know you said don't critique the horse, but I wanted to mention that i really like him. He is a nice tight jumper with his form. I'm also happy to see a trainer working you on gymnastics - that will help you and your horse out tremendously in the long run.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ what she said! lol and just relax!it looks like you have a good natural position but you are working to hard. stay relaxed and just 'feel' your position over the jump... then i think you will only have a fewlittlechanges to make! i love your horse! im a sucker for bays XD


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

sandsartia said everything correct...I agree your hand are in the release position but there is no release. You should give your horse more rein. Btw i love the 2nd picture you look so happy!


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I agree you could relax a little and not arch so much it looks unatural. When you jump you start to pinch with your knee a little too. Sit taller and your pretty much going ahead of his motion. 

Super prettyy horsie


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

DONT PERCH UR BACK. U LOOK LIKE UR TRYING TO B A DINASOUR. ( i soelled that wrong) Get your knee and thigh away. Also have a better connection with the bit. In the first picture your jamming ur heels down.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

do you take lessons???? PM me the answer


----------



## RachelAlexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Like others said your back is arched. Try this: suck in your stomach, while picturing a board behind your back. Also, pretend that there is someone pulling you toward the sky from the top of your head while at the same time someone is pulling you towards the ground by your feet. Stretch! 
I like how low your hands are.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

LOLWUT! Why would you even put this up? You know you're an AMAZING rider!

I find it so hilarious that almost everyone said, "Don't arch your back." Like, WHAT?! HAHAHAHAHAHA! Have any of you EVER competed in equitation? Like, I'm talking WEF and Hampton Classic, not small rinky dink schooling shows. LOL, the judges LOVE arched backs. Every judge that ever commented on her said they LOVE her back.

And whoever commented on the heel, HAHAHA OMG, yeah her heel is down! Haha, that's a GOOD thing, lol! Heels are SUPPOSED to be down! Silly rabbit. ;D

The ONLY thing I see you doing wrong, missy, is you're jumping up his neck. But these are super old jumping pictures, I don't know why you didn't upload newer ones? Because you've improved alot. But here, you need to stop jumping ahead of him and up his neck. And in the second jumping picture you're leg is like completely off the saddle. Which isn't good. And you're leaning to the side in both jumping pics, but you know all this already because these are OLD PICTURES, please put some new ones up!

And LOL, YES she takes lessons! (Not with me, I just own the horse and take some pictures.) She's with one of the TOP trainers in, like, the state. And this kid has won almost everything THANKS to her arched back and amazing heel. <3

(And thanks for all the compliments on the horse. <3) Everyone was very polite, and thankyou for that, I was just super amused at the arched back comments.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I like your look and in the competitive hunter world you have to have posture like you have. 

Are you two pointing in the 1st picture? Your leg position is wonderful in that first picture and if you can keep that same position over the jumps you will have a really really nice solid position. 

Like others have said you are over jumping a little and a release would be nice but again we don't know the horse.

All in all you are a good little rider


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Arched back = stiffness = unable to adapt to the horses movement = restriction of the horse = bad.

Straight, strong but supple back is what you want for any riding; whether it is dressage, jumping, hunter, showing or eventing. You MUST be able to move with the horse.

She is obviously still an inexperienced rider and was asking for comments, all the comments given about her back have been correct. She has a very good basic overall position and has obviously been taught well, but she definately needs to learn to relax or she will have trouble adapting later on when she moves to bigger jumps or a more difficult.

This is one of the reasons I don't like showing/equitation etc etc - there is so much emphasis placed on looks that the rider and judge pays more attention to that than how correctly the horse is being ridden or moving. You may say she trains with one of the top trainers in the US (which to be honest I don't believe lol), but that doesn't always mean they are all that great!!! There are a heck of a lot of top international riders out there that I wouldn't have a lesson with if someone payed me - and I'm talking Olympic riders!

PS: I'm a show-jumper


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

You also need to open your hip angle up. You grip with your knee and rotate forward from there instead of folding from the hips.

Keep your seat much close to the saddle and think about only folding slightly from the hips. You will find that if you do this you will need to release your hands forward a bit more, which should solve your chicken-wing problem (at the moment it almost looks like you are pulling your body forward with your hands). keep your head straight too.

If I think of anything else I will let you know - but like I said before, I think you have great basics and looks very good


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Also - horse has a fantastic jump, great front leg technique! With a little more release you will find that he will bascule a bit more over the top of his fences, he is just being slightly restricted through his head and neck over the fence. Do you do much jumping without reins? A great exerices is to move your fingers towards the horses mouth over the fence without reins, this simulates a more sophisticated release which you will need when the fences get bigger, it's great for balance.

(Ok, think I've said everything lol)


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

KiwiGal77 said:


> Arched back = stiffness = unable to adapt to the horses movement = restriction of the horse = bad.


eeeexactly! 
She may be winning ribbons but she isn't exactly riding effectively. Arching your back hinders your seat... which should be the first aid you turn to before anything else! 
The show ring itself is pretty corrupt. It's everywhere... dressage, showjumping, hunters. Especially hunters! The most pose-y rider wins. How is that effective at all?

That's why i think riders who know how to ride/train any horse effectively is more valuable than a "pretty" rider. Combine the two in a healthy way, and you're golden.
Yet, as of right now, it appears this rider is just riding "pretty".

sandsarita gave a very helpful and great critique... i hope you listen to her!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^exactly what i was going to say!
winning ribbons ALWAYS comes second to riding effectively


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

thankyou everyone for the comments i know i need to work on my hip angle and not gripping with my knee and not over jumping. fourtwentam is right i have improved since these pictures. 

vvbelow are more recent pics please comment on them  














































































for now i am going to continue to arch my back because all of the judges and trainers that have ever commented on my position said my back was one of my major strengths but thank you for all of the comments. and i will take most of them into consideration


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your seat is much closer to the saddle which is really good, still need to open that hip angle though which will make you sit taller, then you will find your arms will have to stretch forward for the release and you will get more of a straight line from your elbow to bit over the fence like you do on the flat.

Your horses look stiff, which is a direct result of your stiffness. A horse cannot round correctly and lift through the back if he has something stiff sitting ontop - this is why you NEED to stop arching your back. I suggest you invest in some good dressage lessons, this will teach you about how the horse should be working underneath you.

Excellent lower leg position. I would put your stirrups up just one hole, this would help you open your hip angle more, but it's good to finally see a rider that hasn't got super short stirrups!

Don't let the horse take off too far away from those jumps, they are too small for the distance he is placed at so he is having to stretch too much.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I still stand completely behind my arched back statement... but do as you will!
I agree with KiwiGal77.. dressage lessons will be very beneficial! Taking dressage lessons does NOT mean you have to ride in a dressage saddle with the classical dressage position... although it would, again, be super beneficial. Dressage can only help you and your horse. 

As for the jumping, you close your hip angle far too much. You should let the horse come to you, not the other way around. It also appears that you have chicken wings. Does anybody know if MIEventer still come to this website? She'd give you an excellent jumping critique.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

KiwiGal77 said:


> Your horses look stiff, which is a direct result of your stiffness. A horse cannot round correctly and lift through the back if he has something stiff sitting ontop - this is why you NEED to stop arching your back. I suggest you invest in some good dressage lessons, this will teach you about how the horse should be working underneath you.


Spot on! ~


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ kiwigirl is perfectly correct! 
OP: you need to relax, like kiwigirl said, it will be easy to stop arching your back, just relax! it will do miracles. you are trying to hard to please the judges and not enough on pleasing our hrose and making the ride comfortable for them  just relax and dont work so stiffly, that will create a more pleasureable ride for you and your horses


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's the difference between learning how to sit pretty on a horse to win showing ribbons, and learning how to actually RIDE the horse.

Ultimately it's you're choice whether you really want to learn to ride properly, but at the moment you are seriously holding yourself back. You obviously have a very nice natural basic seat and riding technique, but currently that is where you stop. 

So .. do you want to become a better rider so you can get the horses working nice and correctly, or do you want to continue just looking pretty and winning show ribbons at this level?

(btw that wasn't a nasty comment to you, I think you're a good young rider. I just believe you are at the level now where you could take the next step and learn how to really ride the horse - you could become a great young rider)


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

could not have said it better, kiwi!
knowing how to actually and effectively ride a horse is so much more valuable to me than a blue ribbon.


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

Pull your bellybutton towards your spine and squeeze your shoulder blades together. Your leg is good and solid but you need to focus on keeping your upper body from twisting. Think about keeping your hands in an even, neutral position near the neck. Post your hips directly to your hands. Feel your two seat bones and keep the weight even and moving in sync forward and back when you post or jump. Keep your shoulders balanced evenly over your hips.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't think that you would stop winning ribbons if you stopped arching your back. Personally I think if you stop arching your back you have the opportunity to win MORE ribbons (if that is what is so important to you) and to become a better rider and allow your horse to perform better.

You are a gorgeous young rider, but you are hindering yourself by arching your back.


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh me and lolagirl160 really tried to ride like you (for fun). It hurt my back like heck and im pretty healthy  When your perched on his back like that your leg looks like its slipping forward because your in the back of your saddle. I really don't care what judges say. Your horse is stiff your not following the motion and allowing him to actually jump. It looks like your jumping it for him. I'm sorry......I know what ur going for but that's NOT what it should look like I know. My trainer would KILL me if i looked like that.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

ThunderJumper said:


> Oh my gosh me and lolagirl160 really tried to ride like you (for fun). It hurt my back like heck and im pretty healthy


Yes, when you aren't used to it, it hurts. When you arch your back to this extreme, you are adding excess weight on your lumbar spine, and the long term effects of this can be quite shocking. People can actually develop hyperlordosis ("swayback") from this.
In short, it isn't a good thing. It's like a horse trying to do advanced dressage with a hollowed back.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Stop arching your back. Who cares if you win ribbons? You can buy them at the store sure they are shiney and a lot of colors but who cares what the judges think? I personally only care if i think i had a good ride. I do find myself arching my back but not to that extreme. But we all have DIFFERENT riding styles. I think it just looks strange being so stiff.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I find it so hilarious that almost everyone said, "Don't arch your back." Like, WHAT?! HAHAHAHAHAHA! Have any of you EVER competed in equitation? Like, I'm talking WEF and Hampton Classic, not small rinky dink schooling shows. LOL, the judges LOVE arched backs. Every judge that ever commented on her said they LOVE her back.


lol, funny. 

Who gives a hootie tootie if she places ribbons in her area. Why not head over here when George Morris comes to Judge at Waterloo, and we'll see how well either of you place. 

I board at a big Hunter/Jumper barn who are very involved with top Hunter Comps, where even George Morris makes appearances to Judge - and I guarantee you, she would not place nor pin for her perching in my area. And I bet your bippy, GM would greatly frown apon it.

The hollow back is not only VERY unfunctional, and EVERY single boarder and rider at my barn, who train under an A circuit Rider and R rated Hunter Judge - DO NOT ride with such a hollow back what-so-ever.

RIDING comes from the CORE and when you ride with such a hollow back, you have NO CORE - period. 

Lets see any rider who perches like that, ride out on a Field Hunt Course and see how well they do.

Perchers = unfunctional.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I 100% agree with MIEventer. Yes, I have competed equitation (and won) without arching my back like that. It's totally possible!

OP, you have a very lovely form. It would just be accentuated and definitely more comfy if you let your back have a rest!


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ThunderJumper said:


> Oh my gosh me and lolagirl160 really tried to ride like you (for fun). It hurt my back like heck and im pretty healthy  .


I tried it in my lesson yesterday and yea...It hurts! xD


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

LolaGirl160 said:


> Ur heels arent supposted to be JAMMED down. anfd anyways i think thats hard to believe cuz no offense but u look no where near a trainer


What? That doesn't even make sense? I "look no where near a trainer"? As in location? Or as if I'm claiming I'm a trainer? (Which I specifically said I'm not.) And how can look look like we aren't ~near~ a trainer? What? I really am having trouble understanding you.

Please drop the whole arched back thing. It started off polite but now it's just petty and childish. You've beaten the point to death. She gets it. Don't arch your back. Okay. She understands. Now drop it. Thankyou.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I personally think you have some good basics and though you at times look a little artificial in your position you are still a pretty nice rider. Great leg. 

I must say, if you are going to error one way or the other in your back, the way you are doing it is far preferred by the judges that roaching it. Should it be a little more relaxed looking? For sure. But with your good base that should not be a big deal for you to fix.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

fourtwentyam- No one was attacking her or you. We were just trying to help her further her riding! And she seems to be taking it all in and is appreciative. So let's stay civil.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Nobody is being childish!
The OP is the one being critiqued.. and she is taking it all in very nicely. Why are you (fourtwentyam) so offended towards the critiques when it's not even you riding?

I think the reason everybody is talking about her back is because she's a very nice rider _besides_ her back. Simply disagreeing with an arched back being a good thing doesn't make anybody childish! 

Agreed with eventerdrew.. let's stay civil


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

your back is arched WAYYY too much. but otherwise...you ride well.


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

ok lets just stop, fourtwentyam is defending me because it was vry childish to try and ride "like me" becase everyone rides differently and has a different body, arching my back is comfortable for me , so i am going to continue to do it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Arching your back may be comfortable for you, and that's great - but it is unfunctional. 

You want to become a functional rider, you want to be a rider who can bring out the best in your horse when you ride - that is the ultimate goal of many riders who care about their progress and education and "career" in the riding world.










Look at your seat in this picture.

You SHOULD be on all 3 points. Both seat bones, and crotch. NOT just the crotch. Due to your arched back, you are only on your crotch. Not functional.

You SHOULD have a strait back, because that activates your core. You are not using your core at all, which makes you less functional of a rider, to engage and get your horse working properly to become a well rounded, balanced horse to beable to perform and do it's job properly.

Due to your lack of core, lack of seat and hollow lower back - your hip angle is far too closed. Look at your upper body, it is on your horses forehand.

So - take a look at what YOUR form in the saddle has created in YOUR horse:

Your horse is carrying his butt high, his back is dropped, his head is high. He is not tracking up, and he is on his forehand.

THIS will make his job that much harder - because he has to accomodate himself, to accomodate your lack of balance in the saddle. 

You have no seat - you have no functional seat because of the domino effect that has occured in your form while in the saddle.f

I highly recommend you look into dressage lessons. Did you know that GP Jumpers ride 4/5 days doing only dressage? Did you know that their horses that they compete on, do MINIMAL level 3 dressage movements?

They are highly educated on proper seats, using their cores, balance, and bringing out the best in their horses.

A horse is only as good as their rider. A rider is only as good as their coach.

Food For Thought.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great post MIEventer!


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

that picture was from a while ago. and i said please no critiques on the horse.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

oceanbluee1313 said:


> that picture was from a while ago. and i said please no critiques on the horse.


I don't think her intentions were to critique the horse. Rather, she was trying to show how a horse will follow the rider's position. Your back is arched, you're leaning forward, and your horse mirrors this. A few years ago I had problems with horses leaning to the left. I was riding three different horses and they all had a lean on the left shoulder that I found unusual. I asked someone at my barn to watch me ride, and she said that I leaned to the left when I ride. I clicked my left hip and shoulder back into place and sank down in the saddle, and there was a very noticeable difference in the horse after only 5 minutes. From that point on the left lean has not shown up very often, and when it does I realize it is my body doing that and I fix it. I realize that arching your back may initially feel comfortable as leaning to the left is for me because that is your 'native state', but once you start riding with proper position you quickly learn that it is much more comfortable to ride correctly. I would recommend trying to keep your back straight just when you are standing or sitting, and then trying it on the horse will not be as uncomfortable. It would help to see a picture of you standing naturally or a video of you walking (no horse under you) as well.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

agreeing with the above ^.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

oceanbluee1313 said:


> ok lets just stop, fourtwentyam is defending me because it was vry childish to try and ride "like me" becase everyone rides differently and has a different body, arching my back is comfortable for me , so i am going to continue to do it.


 
Well, you may continue it, but it will severely hold you back. Stiff back and poor seat will be OK over the little jumps you are going over. But, if you want to ride larger jumps, you MUST relax your back. As all have said.

As for your hands, I would like to see you drop them to the sides of the horse's neck. You are "propping" on them by setting them on the crest. This locks the reins and won't allow any give for the horse. This, also, can be a result of that stiffness in your back. It locks your shoulders and arms, making an automatc release unattainable.

Please, you are a lovely rider and you could ride so much better if you would soften your back. I think your instructor, by teaching you to perch like this, has done you a grave disservice, IMO.

If you were my student.......


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

roro, thank you and I greatly agree. 

My Post WAS NOT a critique on the horse, but pointing out the domino effect of faults that have rippled from poor rider form, onto their horse.

*Again, a horse is only as good as their rider. A rider is only as good as their coach*

And as Allison has stated - your coach is doing you a disservice - for both you and your horse. Your perching is unfunctional, and due to that - your horse is unfunctoinal. But you would of picked up on that if you read my previous post and took in what I was saying instead of poo pooing my words and saying " no critiq horse" - to which we all know, as roro stated - the horse reflects their rider. 

The question is - Do you want to ride around "Pretty" in your perched form and win ribbons in your area. All the while, your horse is going around incorrectly, developing incorrect muscles and not using himself properly. Going around unbalanced, on his fore and not being functiona himself?

Or, do you want to learn to ride with correct form, so that your horse can go around correctly and develop the proper muscles, to develop balance and become a great competator in the ring?

If you are in it for you - then we know your answer.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^holy smokes! haha i want to meet some of you guys, that would be fun! i think i would learn lots.......

i agree with everything MIEeventer and allison are saying and roro


----------



## KiwiGal77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Going by the replies I think we already know her answer ... "I will continue to arch my back"

That's fine, but you will never be a good rider and your horses will never be comfortable and move correctly because of this.

You asked for critique and we are giving it to you - remember it is just as important to know WHY things are done how they are as knowing HOW things should be done. As others have said, your horse reflects your riding, we are not critiquing the horse we are critiquing how your horse is going as a RESULT of your riding.

If you do not wish to take on board what these experienced people are correctly saying then fine - you're not holding us back, only yourself. perhaps in a couple of years you will mature a bit and start to realise this, it is hard at that age to undersand and be open to other possibilities and ways of doing things (especially when you are out winning ribbons), just try not to completely block out others advice, you are too good of a rider for that


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

IMHO - The perching or arching of the back looks HORRIBLE and extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

but its a habit we all have sometimes i actually have a natural arch in my back when i walk and the wii fit tells me im unbalanced soon as I perch my back out more releasing that arch im balanced. its hard to get used to but you have to keep practice walking around with your back straight it'll help - its uncomfertable for me to ride without my back arched a bit but it looks horrible lol


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^your a nice rider, i like how you look. but at least your trying to change your arch  and your willing to learn  the best two traits a ride can have.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, the hunter trend is a bit of arch in the back, that is just how it goes.... but you just look awkward. 

You are perching, your hip angle is less than desirable (which you are overcompensating for by pushing your heels at an unnatural angle), your chest is sticking WAY out, and you are straining your neck. Your chin should be just above the horizon, not at a 45-50 degree angle to the horizon. 

The way you hold your back makes you look slightly deformed from the waist up (and I mean this in the nicest possible way.... really, I'm not ripping on you). While you can mask this a little with a hunt coat, judges at the real, big time hunter and EQ shows will not place you well. 

As for over fences... you look stiff, and so does your horse (who is very nice by the way). As others have said, your horse is only as good as the rider, and that shows here. He is stiff just like you, by simply relaxing your lower back, you'll make huge strides-- you are a very natural rider, but you've got some bad habits, that's all. 

I'd get the opinion of another trainer, the one you have doesn't seem to be helping you progress to the place you could obviously go. You could grow leaps and bounds as a rider. 



This is what you should aim for over fences... this is one of my friends. She has close to perfect equitation. Look at the whole picture-- flat, perfect back, excellent hip, happy horse.... you could easily be here with better instruction and an open mind!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I really agree with anabel and MEI. I used to ride just like you do. I was very perched and my back was super arched. My instructor at the time said I looked great. I thought I was riding really well, we kept jumping higher and higher, and all was wonderful! We even won in some shows!

Then I started riding with really great coaches. Multiple different coaches. They all told me to flatten my back and relax. It was hard. It was really hard to do since my body had become comfortable in that position. I would just have to focus on "sucking in my bellybutton". It took a long time for my muscles get out the arched habit. However, horses started to respond to me better, they started to perform better. My eq went from perched to actually riding and working with the horse. I can ride much hotter horses, I am a more quiet effective rider, and I can get a lot from my horse. 

I just want you to know that you aren't the only person out there who has been taught incorrectly, but you can fix it and improve. You look like you have the potential to become a really great rider, but unless you realize that you aren't being effective, you aren't going anywhere in your riding.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great post Pepperduck! *claps*


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

fourtwentyam said:


> What? That doesn't even make sense? I "look no where near a trainer"? As in location? Or as if I'm claiming I'm a trainer? (Which I specifically said I'm not.) And how can look look like we aren't ~near~ a trainer? What? I really am having trouble understanding you.
> 
> Please drop the whole arched back thing. It started off polite but now it's just petty and childish. You've beaten the point to death. She gets it. Don't arch your back. Okay. She understands. Now drop it. Thankyou.


Well my friend told me that you PM ed her and told her that your friend was a trainer. Also I wasn't going on a bout the arched back thing. I posted one comment on it and thats it.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I think your a great rider. One of the reasons I don't normally post pictures on here is because I'm taught to arch my back too. I know I would get attacked so i don't. I think you look great. I agree with others your jumping up on his neck.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ladies, does it matter what it looks like if it makes your horse uncomfortable? For the back archers out there, please try this exercise. Find a fellow rider and play horse with them. Take turns being a horse. Have your friend sit on your back. First sit normal and then arch your back. Feel how that feels to your horse. It's painful. No matter what you're reason is, doesn't the horse's comfort level fall somewhere into your priorities?


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Ladies, does it matter what it looks like if it makes your horse uncomfortable? For the back archers out there, please try this exercise. Find a fellow rider and play horse with them. Take turns being a horse. Have your friend sit on your back. First sit normal and then arch your back. Feel how that feels to your horse. It's painful. No matter what you're reason is, doesn't the horse's comfort level fall somewhere into your priorities?



I love this! 

I also love the one with the bits. Have someone hold any snaffle bit on the rings. Wrap your palm around the bit like a horses mouth. Have your friend move the rings just like reins would. It freaking PINCHES and seriously hurts. It's a good lesson for any harsh handed rider, it really makes them think twice!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great post MyBoyPuck


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I only read the first page of responses, but here's my .02: you look good, but a little ineffective in the flat pictures. It's hard to tell because it's a picture, but your position looks a little like you've set your hands and heels in the correct position, and your solely focusing on keeping a 'perfect post.' It looks like you need to work on hand/body/leg independence, and while eq judges like a 'hollow' back, yours is a little too arched. The jumping pics look quite lovely, just release a little more! You'll be there soon!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

An excellent point made by MyBoyPuck ^^^


----------

